

The Most Dangerous School in Los Altos - MaysonL
http://blogs.reuters.com/felix-salmon/2011/11/01/the-most-dangerous-school-in-los-altos/

======
tzs
> No responsible parent would ever let their child attend a school with a 23%
> immunization rate

If your child is immunized, what is the problem with letting them attend a
school with low immunization rate?

~~~
JoachimSchipper
A vaccine that is 99% efficient (and most are not 100% efficient!) is probably
sufficient to eradicate the disease in vaccinated populations ("herd
immunity"); but if you suddenly enter a population where the disease is
prevalent, you have a nearly 1% probability of falling ill, which is _much_
higher than in vaccinated populations.

Of course, "no responsible parent" is hyperbole. But there _is_ a
significantly higher risk even for immunized children.

(Found this on your thread page; I hope this was helpful.)

------
cafard
I'd be curious to know where the numbers come from.

The Googlers & such like techie folk seem unlikely to be anti-vaccine.

